# A Mother with her baby.



## Michael. (Mar 25, 2014)

.

I thought this was a nice picture.

It arrived with some other stuff this morning.



.​


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice? It's lovely.
Thank you, Michael


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Lovely, Michael. And this Sunday is Mothering Sunday in the UK by the way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2014)

Very sweet!


----------

